# Righting wrong signals: learning from London’s Waterloo station



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

4 December 2017 Analysis
Righting wrong signals: learning from Waterloo In August, London’s Waterloo station once again ground to a halt due to signalling issues.


> *Victorian systems in concurrence with the latest tech* There are several reasons behind the signalling problems that continue to beset some of the UK’s biggest stations, such as Waterloo.
> One of the biggest headaches engineers contend with is the hodgepodge of technology at their disposal, of which some even dates back to the Victorian era.
> “In terms of the British railway infrastructure, including the London underground, you have technologies running in parallel from the 1890s through to 2016-2017,” says Schmid.


http://www.railway-technology.com/features/righting-wrong-signals-learning-waterloo/


> However, the coexistence of ancient and state-of-the-art signalling technologies is not a situation unique to the UK, says Schmid. The French rail network is very similar, as is the Swiss-German infrastructure. “It’s a big issue that comes about from having long-life assets,” says Schmid.


----------

